# USA vs Europe Videos



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

They set up some Crazy shots for this challenge. It would be nice if we had a pro archery type series here in the U.S

http://vimeo.com/channels/2014cilsanws


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

At lot more U.S. archers are participating in the European Pro Archery series. It used to be Dave Cousins was the only flag bearer. Now Jesse Broadwater, Ben English (shot clean 2nd day to win Ft. Van Lier), Rod Menzer, and Tim Gillingham. Unbelievable venues and good video coverage/commentary. A pity no U.S. producers have picked up on this. Good TV production and any archery event can be exciting to watch.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not gonna happen. if it doesnt have anything to do with rubber deer, the interest is less than the square root of 0


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That would sure be a blast to shoot that course.


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Those are some EVIL angles on some of those targets. I would love it.


----------



## KASWI (Jan 24, 2009)

Great example of what target archery can be when it is well organized, promoted and presented. Seems like everyone who is shooting this series enjoys it quite a bit. Would be awesome to see something comparable to this in the US. Looks like a great time.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

i would love to see more field, my area is mostly 3D....which is fun, but not field shooting fun. been watching their coverage since 2008 i think


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great coverage.


----------



## waltw (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm working my way through Fort van Lier coverage now. The course isn't as grueling as Cilsanws but shooting into and/or through buildings is pretty cool.

http://vimeo.com/channels/2014fortvanlier


----------

